# Probleme mittels scp bei ant



## ARadauer (5. Feb 2009)

Hallo ich wollte einen Task einrichten mit dem ich schnell ein paar Files über scp auf einen Server kopieren kann..



> BUILD FAILED
> D:\projects2\carlos\build.xml:6: Problem: failed to create task or type scp
> Cause: Could not load a dependent class com/jcraft/jsch/UserInfo
> It is not enough to have Ant's optional JARs
> ...



aha ok ja verständlich, 
http://ant.apache.org/manual/OptionalTasks/scp.html
er benötigt eine jsch.jar...

von sourceforge geladen in das plugin verzeichnis kopiert...

geht immer noch nicht

diagnostic sagt:

...
[diagnostics]  ANT_HOME/lib jar listing
[diagnostics] -------------------------------------------
[diagnostics] ant.home: D:\javadevel\eclipse\plugins\org.apache.ant_1.7.0.v200706080842
....
[diagnostics] ant.jar (1286456 bytes)
[diagnostics] jsch-0.1.41.jar (184000 bytes)
...

[diagnostics] -------------------------------------------
[diagnostics]  Tasks availability
[diagnostics] -------------------------------------------
[diagnostics] image : Missing dependency javax.media.jai.PlanarImage
[diagnostics] sshexec : Missing dependency com.jcraft.jsch.UserInfo
[diagnostics] scp : Missing dependency com.jcraft.jsch.UserInfo


mal ins jsch-0.1.41.jar  rein geschaut... com\jcraft\jsch\UserInfo.cass ist vorhanden.... seltsam oder?
...


----------



## ARadauer (5. Feb 2009)

Im Eclipse unter Window-Preferences -Ant - Runtime-Classpath gibt es die Ant Home Entries.. da hab ich die jar eingetragen... dann hats funktioniert.... nur zur info...


----------

